# Sticky  Triton Kit and Review



## Creative Sound

Hi,

The Triton speaker kit is now available. When the kit was introduced we gave away a free pair which was won by Bryne Keane. He finally got to build them and showed them at the Iowa DIY Event.










Triton Speaker Kit

Here's a link to the manual Triton Construction Guide.

The first review has also been published Triton Review.

We will be releasing two more kits using these drivers the week of October 8th.

Bob


----------

